# I pretty much conquered my social anxiety.



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

It was gone for a really long time. Then it came back to me for about a month-- in March. March was a terrible month for me. But now things are back to normal more or less. I have enough people to rely on. I like my friends. I like my old friends... I'm feeling happy.

I'm trying to get in the habit of going to bed by mid-night. That is my target goal. I want to go to bed at midnight and wake up around 8 ish. That way I'll have a lot more time in the day.

Next up: exercising regularly. I've done it before. I want to keep doing it again.

So, I've essentially conquered social anxiety in my final year and final few weeks of College. Now I need to go on and do the other things I've always been meaning to do!


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Good for you. This is why I come on here to see stories like this that let me know that it is possible to overcome this problem. This stuff is truly encouraging and inspiring. Keep working toward your goals even when it gets tough and it will. But I've learned that falling and sometimes having moments of failure doesn't mean you haven't made any progress at all or that you should give up. It means you're human and imperfect. So in spite of any setbacks you've got to keep trying to overcome this issue and get better.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

For a lot of people it comes back if they relied on someone external to take it away

And they leave their life


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I thought you said you didn't even have social anxiety.


----------



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

Read my op. And Zeeshan I wasn't doing that but it felt just as bad when I lost them. But I did recover.


----------



## ShawnB (Dec 25, 2012)

Anti depressant said:


> Read my op. And Zeeshan I wasn't doing that but it felt just as bad when I lost them. But I did recover.


I'm not seeing the OP that explains how you did it and if you were on anything.

Did i miss something ?


----------



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

ShawnB said:


> I'm not seeing the OP that explains how you did it and if you were on anything.
> 
> Did i miss something ?


Okay. Well, I essentially stopped going for the unattainable. I was going after a group of people who wanted nothing to do with me. I distanced myself from them and I found that the people who really care about me are the ones who I always hang out with and they're pretty cool. People don't take me for granted and I like it.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

Anti depressant said:


> It was gone for a really long time. Then it came back to me for about a month-- in March. March was a terrible month for me. But now things are back to normal more or less. I have enough people to rely on. I like my friends. I like my old friends... I'm feeling happy.
> 
> I'm trying to get in the habit of going to bed by mid-night. That is my target goal. I want to go to bed at midnight and wake up around 8 ish. That way I'll have a lot more time in the day.
> 
> ...


Congratz! I've overcome my social anxiety too, so I can say that you are definitely doing the right things, by making goals and recognizing a group of people you can rely on. That's awesome!


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Congrats! :yay


----------



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

I actually was able to wake up in time for the school's hot breakfast. It ends at 9:30 and I don't normally get up early enough but this time I got up at 8:40 and went to breakfast with plenty of time to spare! I'm starting to implement things now.


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

I think sleep has a lot more to do with anxiety than most of us think. Being an early riser gives your brain a head start on everything.


----------



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

Gas Raid said:


> I think sleep has a lot more to do with anxiety than most of us think. Being an early riser gives your brain a head start on everything.


It really does. I'm able to do a lot more when I go to sleep at midnight in a day, then, when I go to sleep at 2 AM. Going to sleep early forces me to do all the things that I want to do earlier before I go to bed... I think that's why parents force us to have a bed-time when we're younger.

Also, ONE MORE TRIUMPH FOR NOW, BUT I GOT ACCEPTED INTO A GRADUATE SCHOOL PROGRAM IN VILLANOVA!!! I will be studying political science. I'm so psyched .


----------



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

Gas Raid said:


> I think sleep has a lot more to do with anxiety than most of us think. Being an early riser gives your brain a head start on everything.


Do you think that sleep has everything to do with why I'm doing better?

Getting into grad school is a huge part of it. But, I feel like getting more sleep adds a whole new day on top of the second half of the day.

It's definitely making a huge deal. I wake up early enough to eat breakfast. I message people, set whatever plans earlier in the day. Then, in the second half of the day I carry it out!!

Before I just did things on the fly. I guess I can do both now. I can do things on the fly and I have so much more time to myself as well with others. I like it.


----------

